# correct kickdown switch for 1966



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm replacing the gas pedal bracket-mounted trans kickdown switch on my 66.

Is this the right one?








1969-77 GM Cars TH400 Kickdown Switch - GM 1242101 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1969-77 GM Cars TH400 Kickdown Switch - GM 1242101 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





It says 69-72 in the description but looks identical to the one I pulled out (see pic). Just want to make sure they don't have different throws year to year or something dumb like that.

looks like there is a piece of fuel hose on the old one...is that a trick to make it kick down earlier or something?

is there a cheaper place to buy?
thanks


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I ran into the same issue and wound up using it. It works fine, but my car really never kicks down when I want it to... At low speed, yes it does, but I'm looking for WOT 60mph kick downs, and it never seems to do that. However, it's just an ON/OFF switch, so I'm sure this is how it's supposed to be. 

The only adjustment on the switches is for when WOT is hit, so adding hose to the switch would cheat the setting, but the switches can all be calibrated, so there's no need to do that, unless a previous mechanic had no idea how to calibrate it. Pretty sure I just used ebay to buy mine.

Ive resorted to simply using the Hurst to downshift, if racing is my intent.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

hah, yeah I've been downshifting with my ratchet shifter too...but I also miss auto kickdown when merging or passing for example.

I'll try this switch and see if it works. So annoyed with my TH400 temperment all around....

How the heck to you calibrate a simple switch like that? seems like it is all or none and my pedal bracket seems fixed in position


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

The plastic trigger and switch itself is ratcheting. Once you install the switch, you pull the trigger forward and you can hear it ratcheting. Then you press the pedal WOT and it automatically sets the switch to that point. 

Most GM kickdowns, including my 91 Fuel Injected Camaro with 700r4, had some form of kickdown calibration, because cable stretch and wear will eventually affect performance.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Interesting. So I assume you only get one shot at setting it right since I see no way of releasing the ratcheting system inside?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Nope. You can do it all day long if you like. However, it's plastic from China, so.... You'd really have to go FAR out of your way to do it wrong.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

installed new switch, still no kickdown at all. bummer.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

That sucks. That means that either your wire or the solenoid is bad. Check the wire first. Many people told me that I should hear my solenoid click, I never did. My downshift works now, but as I said, it's still a bit inconsistent, so I'm likely to change the solenoid and just be on the safe side.Its still my goal to convert the car to manual, but in the meantime... 

Many TH4oo owners complain of inconsistent kickdowns. I think between old switches and sticky solenoids, it must be very common.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

armyadarkness said:


> That sucks. That means that either your wire or the solenoid is bad. Check the wire first. Many people told me that I should hear my solenoid click, I never did. My downshift works now, but as I said, it's still a bit inconsistent, so I'm likely to change the solenoid and just be on the safe side.Its still my goal to convert the car to manual, but in the meantime...
> 
> Many TH4oo owners complain of inconsistent kickdowns. I think between old switches and sticky solenoids, it must be very common.


will check it out, thanks army


----------

